# Programm neu starten



## Mark (1. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist vermutlich ziemlich einfach, wahrscheinlich so einfach, dass man nichts bei google findet.
Ich möchte einfach mein Programm an einer bestimmten Stelle von vorne starten lassen.
Im Prinzip, als wenn ich die main()-Methode aufrufen möchte, das klappt aber irgendwie nicht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp?
Danke für Eure bemühungen!


----------



## Bleiglanz (1. Sep 2005)

schreib halt einfach eine while-Schleife innerhalb der main?

was geht denn nicht? main ist eine ganz normale Methode die du jederzeit aufrufen kannst


----------



## meez (1. Sep 2005)

Warum soll das nicht klappen???


```
DeineKlasse.main(new String[]{});
```


----------



## Mark (1. Sep 2005)

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Methode aus einer anderen Klasse aus aufrufen muss.


```
public class read
{

	public static void main(String[] args)
```


wie rufe ich z.B. diese Methode auf?
Bei read.main(); kommt ein Fehler!


----------



## Mark (1. Sep 2005)

Ok die Antworten haben sich überschnitten.
Es hat geklappt!!! Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------

